
Put the Power of PCR in Your Pocket with This Open-Source Thermal Cycler - jdc
https://hackaday.com/2020/01/26/put-the-power-of-pcr-in-your-pocket-with-this-open-source-thermal-cycler/
======
vipa123
What would be the minimum other equipment, chemicals, etc. needed to go with
this for it to be useful?

